# Bank of Scotland sending out small cheques for overcharging in a leap year?



## Brendan Burgess (21 Dec 2018)

https://twitter.com/philipnolan1/status/1075047298139414538

I find Twitter hard to follow.  But I am told that this refers to an error BoSI made some years ago in charging 366 days interest of 1/365th in a leap year.

Has anyone else heard about this? 

Brendan


----------



## Johnon71 (3 Jan 2019)

Yes me and my wife got a cheque each for approx. €28 for overpayment of a recent leap year


----------



## landlord (4 Jan 2019)

Myself and my other half got a cheque for 51 Euro EACH!!


----------



## Marion (4 Jan 2019)

I got a cheque in early December for this overcharge. 

Marion


----------



## so-crates (4 Jan 2019)

Johnon71 said:


> Yes me and my wife got a cheque each for approx. €28 for overpayment of a recent leap year





landlord said:


> Myself and my other half got a cheque for 51 Euro EACH!!



Pshaw!! Call them small!?  I once got a cheque for the princely sum of €0.04 from Ulster Bank when they made a bit of a mess of my mortgage payments!  (Oh and a warning that I may need to inform Revenue of the additional moolah )


----------

